# Pulse AIO mini



## Paul33 (7/12/22)

Morning,

Is anyone planning on bringing the Pulse AIO Mini in and if so when do you think they will land?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> Morning,
> 
> Is anyone planning on bringing the Pulse AIO Mini in and if so when do you think they will land?



@Sir Vape will have them shortly... exactly when, I don't know.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (7/12/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Sir Vape will have them shortly... exactly when, I don't know.


perfect thanks Rob. I watched the unboxing video by Tony B yesterday and it looks cool.

the upgrades to the pulse bridge look good too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/12/22)

@Sir Vape can you spill the beans on a date when you think these might maybe sorta kinda could be on the website?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> @Sir Vape can you spill the beans on a date when you think these might maybe sorta kinda could be on the website?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Sir Vape (19/12/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 267419



Hey bud. Should be soon. Will pm you when they are in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/22)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey bud. Should be soon. Will pm you when they are in


Thank you! Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/12/22)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey bud. Should be soon. Will pm you when they are in


Take your time... Dezemba gifts have my wallet begging for a break 

Also... Please "lose" an Agent Orange Stubby in the darkest corner of your storeroom... You know, accidentally drop it behind a shelf or something... Hopefully by March 2023 I saved up enough to ask you to check the storeroom for a lost Stubby

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (19/12/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> Take your time... Dezemba gifts have my wallet begging for a break
> 
> Also... Please "lose" an Agent Orange Stubby in the darkest corner of your storeroom... You know, accidentally drop it behind a shelf or something... Hopefully by March 2023 I saved up enough to ask you to check the storeroom for a lost Stubby


My wallet did a runner after shopping. Couldn’t take the abuse anymore!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## veecee (27/12/22)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey bud. Should be soon. Will pm you when they are in


Please may I request a courtesy pm too


----------

